# Self maintenance schedule



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

So I get really busy and wrapped up in my life that Its often easy to neglect myself. So I have a self maintenance schedule I try to stick to. Please share yours!

Mine 
Shave legs and armpits every 3 days 
Brazilian wax every 6 weeks 
Paint my toe nails every Sunday 
Every other month I get a manicure (I can't afford more often ) 
I do my eye brows every other week (they are blonde and you can barely see them)
Wash my hair every 3 days
I take a bath every night and lotion up 

What I need help with is a skincare routine and a hair routine. My hair is so thick and overwhelming and plus I wear my hair up and under a cap at work (in the OR) so my hair is often Neglected. 

Ladies please share your beauty routine/schedule


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Laser hair removal is fantastic if you have the right colour skin/hair. I now only have a treatment every 6 months or so, if that. 
One of my daughters does my toe nails regularly, she does my fingernails sometimes when I am going out somewhere special. 
Once a week I do a coffee body scrub in the shower, real ground coffee.
Have an epsom salts/ magnesium bath weekly, it is hydrating and very relaxing especially if the Big Guy brings me in a glass of bubbly.
Cleanse and moisturise twice a day.
Regular facials. i also have laser treatments for skin tone and to remove pigmentation.

I also have long, wavy, thick hair but wear it up a lot during the day. I prefer to straighten it when we go out. For me a healthy diet is the best way to keep my hair healthy and shiny. Stress and poor diet causes hair loss so I need to keep on top of these things. Occasionally MrH brushes my hair, I love this. I sit on the floor in front of him while we watch TV and he brushes my hair for ages, I find it very sensual and he loves playing with my hair (which I find odd as I hate touching other peoples hair).

Sunblock every day.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Aside from the daily personal grooming including cleanse and moisturize of face, every 3 weeks I have eyebrows shaped and tinted, removal of any whiskers, then face cleansed and pressure point massage over face-neck-shoulders. I pretty much sink into the massage table... leave relaxed with glowing skin and count down to the next one. Sometimes I have a back massage instead.

I don't get manicures or pedicures, just care for my nails at home as needed and keep them relatively short and natural. 

Hair stylist every 6 weeks for trim and color. 

I blow-dry my hair every day unless at home and gardening when I put on a baseball cap. I guess this could be a time to put it in a braid and a leave-in conditioner treatment if I could be bothered. What does your hair being neglected mean? Is it in good condition? Do you get it regularly trimmed for healthy ends? Diet and lifestyle is of course essential to health of hair and nails.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hair color - every four weeks, hair trim, every two months...wash hair twice per week. 

SKin - every night either put acne lotion (prescription) on or natural oils, i.e. vitamin A, argan, etc. just alternate nightly. I also use tazorac cream as it is good for fine lines as well as cleaning out pores.

Nails, - rarely get manicures, just keep them short. Pedicures: should go more often but will let it go more than I should especially in the winter. Last pedicure I got as over two months ago.

eyebrow waxing/shaping - every two months.

I am kind of lazy about some stuff...my priority is more exercise, etc. right now so that is what I focus on. I often tell myself to wear more makeup but can't be bothered...essentially I just dust on loose face powder and that's it...no mascara, eye shadow (rarely), no lipstick, no blush.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Cleanse, tone and moisturize twice daily (Garnier Micellar water, rose water, almond oil and good old fashioned Nivea Cream)

Apply make-up daily (light base, lipstick, mascara and kohl)

Shower and moisurize (Garnier Body Repair Cream) once daily in Winter, twice daily in Summer

Wash hair every 3 days

Shave pits and legs weekly

Check foliage in lady garden and shave as / when needed

Manicure weekly (self)

Pedicure fortnightly (self)

Haircut (stylist) and colour (self) every 6 to 8 weeks

Stationary cycle one hour per day

2 litres of water per day (when I remember!)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hahah 'foliage'


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

i shower every other day, and moisturize with coconut oil. I lightly wash hair every time (usually only the roots with a non-sulfate shampoo)/conditioner. I shave when I feel like it. 
I also do oil pulling, usually during my shower.

I closely trim hair in intimate areas twice a month.
Before my shower i use a dry brush everywhere but my face. Occasionally, i will put a little coconut or olive oil on the ends of my hair after a shower if it feels dry.

i get a haircut when it becomes unmanageable, or when i think of it. 4 or 5 times a year probably. Less if it's longer, more if it's shorter.

I try to do yoga 2x a week and meditate, and I like to get in at least 1 hike or walk per week when the weather is nice.

I try to drink at least 64 oz. water daily. 2,000 units of vitamin d in the fall/winter. I also take a cranberry supplement. Sometimes L-lysine too if everyone seems to be getting sick, or a B complex if i'm feeling low on energy.
also, 1 teaspoon of dried elderberries. Sometimes in tea, or oatmeal, or just plain. Lots of leafy greens, colorful veggies, probiotic foods.

I give myself a manicure/pedicure weekly, no polish. For a special occasion, i'll use a buffer to make my nails shiny.
In the summer i will polish my toes occasionally, if i can find non toxic polish.
I get a massage 4 times a year or so.

I don't really wear makeup except for special occasions, and even then, usually just mascara and lip gloss.
I shape my eyebrows 3 times a month or so, but mostly leave them natural.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I have long straight/fine/thick hair (20”+ from crown), washed every other day. While wet I put it up in a microfiber turban for 15 minutes to absorb H2O, apply mouse to roots and oil serum to ends and blow-dry on low heat setting. Done. Once in a while I will style long vertical waves with a flat-iron.

After shower, 15% glycolic acid body lotion (SPF 50) everywhere except face/neck/décolletage. Face, neck and décolletage get vitamin C serum and SPF 50 face moisturizer in the AM. At night I use retinol serum, and different eye moisturizer and face/décolletage moisturizer. Hair is put in a twist-braid for sleeping.

Finger and toe nails are short and natural. I file/trim as needed and use a buffing block which produces a shiny French manicure look.

I am at the hair salon every 6 weeks for a trim. My hair is a dark strawberry blonde and occasionally I get annoyed at the red and have golden-blonde highlights put in it. I am on a red-is-annoying kick at the moment, so the highlights get touched up every 6 weeks.

Makeup, ugh. I’ve never been good at makeup application so I mostly do not wear much, mascara, a little cream blush and lip-gloss usually. My brows have a good natural shape so I just pluck the occasional stray hair when I see it. IDK, I am so pale-skinned, light-eyed and add my hair color to the mix and I think I look too garish with a bunch of eye makeup on.

Every 10 years (or so) I get a medium depth TCA peel from a medical professional. That does wonders for keeping wrinkles at bay and collagen levels up.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

I feel I am put to shame! 

My self-maintenance is to shower 1-2 daily. I have to because I sweat a lot after work and in the morning when I wake up I can smell myself. After each shower, I use Nivea for my face, and whatever lotion I feel like or baby oil for my body. I use Dove underarm spray for my underarms. And I like to put baby powder on my feet and sometimes in my private areas. 

I wax my underarms every 1.5 to 2 weeks...yes my hairs grow back so fast! I used to do Brazilian wax regularly at the European Wax Salon, but currently 37.5 weeks pregnant and haven't waxed since I found out I was pregnant! I read all the reviews that you just bleed even more due to more blood circulation in the vaginal area. I used to regularly wax my legs by myself, but now I can't reach my legs, so I shave when I take a bath. When I take a bath as opposed to a shower then I place all the bath salts or Epsom salts to soak in. Since puberty, I frequently get abscess on my left underarm so my OBGYN advised me to stick with Dial body wash and it has helped me ever since! 

Once a week, I "cook" coconut oil and leave in my scalp and hair for 30+ minutes and then wash it out with dandruff shampoo. 

As for hair, I just spray Eden hair spray, or sometimes use Patene pro-v creme or Vidal Sassoon mousse. Sometimes, Tres-emme gel. I dont like to work on my hair lots lately (maybe due to pregnancy). 

And sometimes, because now I'm running out, I love to spray my favorite perfumes on from Lancome.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

This is hilarious!!!!! More, more !!!!!!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> This is hilarious!!!!! More, more !!!!!!


boo boo. Is there a thumbs down smilie?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

No offense intended, but right now I'm so glad to be a guy! I get up, shower, shave and a little cologne - done!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

rockon said:


> No offense intended, but right now I'm so glad to be a guy! I get up, shower, shave and a little cologne - done!


MrH says exactly the same thing which is very cute of course. So I get him to iron my clothes, stack the dishwasher, hang more washing etc while I do my make up etc. Him hovering around me impatiently while I get ready is annoying >


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> So I get really busy and wrapped up in my life that Its often easy to neglect myself. So I have a self maintenance schedule I try to stick to. Please share yours!
> 
> Mine
> Shave legs and armpits every 3 days
> ...


I too have long, thick curly hair. It got so damaged from lack of proper care that I chopped it all off in the bathroom one day and decided to start from scratch in developing a proper hair care routine. After the chop I worked on finding out the facts about how hair works and then experimented with products based on ingredients. Today I follow this routing every weekend: 

Apply oil 1 night before wash
Wash, detangle by hand, condition and detangle further
Apply moisturizer, style as preferred, apply oil to seal
Wrap with silk scarf before bed
Deep condition with heat every other week


If you're interested in a more factual approach to hair/ hair products check out this link: THE NATURAL HAVEN . The author is a trichologist.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Just saw this thread and I guess it wasn't what I expected. I self-maintain every 2-3 days.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

MrsHolland said:


> Him hovering around me impatiently while I get ready is annoying >


Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Herschel said:


> Just saw this thread and I guess it wasn't what I expected. I self-maintain every 2-3 days.


Lol. Is my mind in the gutter?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


Very smart lady!!! 😆

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Lol. Is my mind in the gutter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe, or you just accurately found where mine is.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


I had a GF that did this! She would take forever to get ready and sometimes I would get impatient. I would walk into the bathroom and.............well..........I completely forgot the reason I walked in!


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


Too funny, we would never get to leave the house if I did this.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


OMG, so THAT is why my partner always insists that I still do my makeup, even if we're running late!!! I always do my hair and makeup in the buff, because 1) his bathroom (where the best mirror/lighting for makeup is) is really warm, and 2) I don't want to get makeup on my clothes.

I did catch him watching/staring at me while I was doing my makeup last week. It's possible that he does it all the time, and I've just never noticed.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated (Sep 27, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Do your makeup and hair naked. Your husband will never act impatient again. I learned that little tidbit from my mother.


I always do this but put nickers on just in case one of my sons or husband barges in and the times I haven't worn nickers and my husband walks in well lets just say it takes me doubly long to get ready and always end up running late.

*Daily*

Cleanse once in morning and double cleanse in evening with a specially made cleanser for Rosacea from a compound pharmacy
Eye cream to reduce the appearance of eye bags and circles which actually really works
Occasionally use a Niacinamide serum for face 
Azelaic Acid cream 3 or 4 times a week used as an exfoliant 
Eyebrow and Eyelash serum applied nightly
Tinted Sunscreen
Mascara
No eyeliner required due to cosmetic tattooing
Eyebrow powder if I haven't had a chance to tint 
Lip colour, stain or gloss

*Hair*

Recently had my long wavy hair cut to just above my shoulder blades due to chemical damage
Shampoo twice weekly
Hair treatment 2 x weekly
Hair Mask treatment monthly
Another leave in hair treatment daily
Occasionally straighten hair with heat brush otherwise try not to use a hair dryer daily and leave hair to dry
naturally. I need to wear my hair up in a clip for work
Foils and trim every 4 months

*Body*

Shower daily and use a Riffi Mit weekly to exfoliate 
Bath every 3-4 weeks in Pink Himalayan salt, Epsom salts, ACV and Bicarb Soda with a good book and a glass of wine
Always apply perfume after showering
Weekly Sugar scrub for the lips

*Treatments*

Brazilian, 1/2 leg, underarm wax and lip every 5 weeks. Looking into laser but my hair growth is sparse and not fast growing 
Eyebrow waxing and shaping every 5 weeks
Eyebrow and eyelash tint every 4 weeks
Manicure every 3 weeks and Pedicure every 6 weeks
Little Botox in one area every 4 months
Will be starting to have facial Laser treatments done for even skin tone, capillaries and pigmentation again. Excellent for Rosacea and acne. Use to do this occasionally but is expensive to maintain on a regular basis. 
Teeth cleaned and polished every 6 months

Oh wow, I can't believe I do all this. I need a full time job just to pay for it.


----------

